
Ask HN: More reliable sql setup? - jason_slack
I have 300gb time series historical stock data, adding more each day. I build models and rely on sql to do lots of work. I have many bash scripts that run at points each day. I then use c++ to interface with the sql server and do things sql isn’t good at or fast enough at.<p>However my setup is flaky. I am running macOS on a Mac Pro with MySQL Server 8. It’s not reliable. Stops running. Won’t start up again. I have to move files around to convince it to work again. These same issues also happen on all the Mac hardware I have tried (Mac mini and a new MBP).<p>What is a more reliable setup that can use my Mac Pro hardware and the database living on an external USB drive?  MySQL must be super stable on some platform? Should I switch to Postgres? I haven’t used it in 10 years but I assume they have a c++ connector.<p>Any advice appreciated.<p>Edit: It crashes because if cannot find a PID, even though it is there. It says it isn&#x27;t the right one. I also was told that because the data was on an external drive this causes mysql to &quot;lose itself&quot;. I was also told that perhaps there is a timing issue with mysql not finding the external drive in time and getting confused.<p>Edit 2: notated I have bash scripts running and I have tried other hardware with the same results.
======
tango12
If you're thinking about moving databases Postgres or Postgres with
TimescaleDB [1] might be an interesting option to consider.

But yeah, like akerl_ said, StackOverflow seems like the right place to ask
otherwise.

[1]: [https://www.timescale.com/](https://www.timescale.com/)

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks for mentioning timescale. This looks very cool. I signed up for some
"office hours" to talk about what I do now with mysql.

------
akerl_
It's pretty hard to answer this without knowing why it's crashing / not
starting.

Like, the boring answer it either "buy a VM somewhere and install the database
there" or "buy DBaaS from one of the many companies that sell them", but
there's no telling whether that will improve things until you dig into what's
failing now.

From your edit, it sounds like you've been "told" some stuff, and you seem to
be referencing an error message without providing it. I'd suggest you head
over to the docs or StackOverflow.

~~~
jason_slack
I made edits. I tried using Windows Server 2016 Standard. I bought a legit
license, but I can't download Windows Server 2016 1709 to get "Windows
Services For Linux".

Stack Overflow hasn't been so helpful. I found all of the "told" items I
mentioned there too.

